# Chum



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

I’ve been reading that guys are catching yellowtails off the piers the last couple of days. After a little bit of reading I have seen were yellowtails get fired up from chum. My question is is it legal to chum off of a pier?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's what I do. Eat 2 tins of sardines and a sleeve of crackers. Then (on the pier) shotgun 4 natty lites. Nature will take it's course and --- you are legally chumming. It may seem extreme but it does work.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellowtails?? 😳


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

That’s what I’ve been seeing on the reports is yellowtails, I just assumed it was snapper.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SirRedMan said:


> I’ve been reading that guys are catching yellowtails off the piers the last couple of days. After a little bit of reading I have seen were yellowtails get fired up from chum. My question is is it legal to chum off of a pier?


The yellowtails that get fired up on chum are yellowtail snapper.

The yellowtails they are catching off the piers are immature jack crevelles.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Well I feel stupid hahaha, thank you guys for the replies.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

While we are on the subject though does anyone have advice on targeting the immature jacks?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SirRedMan said:


> While we are on the subject though does anyone have advice on targeting the immature jacks?


Sabikis


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

As always thank you sir.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SirRedMan said:


> As always thank you sir.


They make good king baits live. Hard to snobbled dead though...lol. Caught my biggest Bay king on one.


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

SirRedMan said:


> That’s what I’ve been seeing on the reports is yellowtails, I just assumed it was snapper.


That's good shit right there haha.
They love little pomp jigs and make for decent entertainment when nothing else is around.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

When you use it as bait are you just free lining it?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SirRedMan said:


> When you use it as bait are you just free lining it?


Freeline it out so far, then stop it...otherwise the little boogers will take all your line out...lol.


----------



## SirRedMan (Sep 10, 2019)

Haha ok thanks for all the advice.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Something to watch if you run live yellowtails or hardtails for Kings. If your line goes slack, take up that slack. Some of them will double back and charge under the pier. Pain in da butt getting hung under the pier...little embarrassing...and usually a king shows up when you're hung up. Don't ask how I know that.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> They make good king baits live. Hard to snobbled dead though...lol. Caught my biggest Bay king on one.





kingfish501 said:


> Something to watch if you run live yellowtails or hardtails for Kings. If your line goes slack, take up that slack. Some of them will double back and charge under the pier. Pain in da butt getting hung under the pier...little embarrassing...and usually a king shows up when you're hung up. Don't ask how I know that.


I played that game when I fished the piers. We always called it driving them to the promise land and use to used a little slip cork just to know where and what the bait was doing. LOL.


----------

